# DP & menstrual cycle



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

It could just be me or my hypochondria, but I feel like my dp gets worse a week before and during my period. I'll feel "fine" and then the fog thickens and my anxiety increases. I wonder if it's just PMS or possible PMDD that makes it worse or the actual period in general. Any other girls feel the same way?


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

well im sixteen and i havent even got mine yet... i dont know if thats to do with dp or what but yeah...


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have PMDD and this greatly effects my DP/DR but just like any other stressor does. I also have Poly cystic ovarian syndrome though so that causes the unbalanced hormones, probably playing a role with the PMDD. Maybe get checked out?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

You know it is funny, I was thinking about posting something about DP and the menstrual cycle. For sure, my anxiety is affected by my menstrual cycle. For me, it is when I ovulate that it seems to get worse. I think the best thing is to be easy on myself and know that whatever feelings are generated won't be there forever. I definitely notice that my cycle makes the DP/DR worse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> You know it is funny, I was thinking about posting something about DP and the menstrual cycle. For sure, my anxiety is affected by my menstrual cycle. For me, it is when I ovulate that it seems to get worse. I think the best thing is to be easy on myself and know that whatever feelings are generated won't be there forever. I definitely notice that my cycle makes the DP/DR worse.


Yes it always helps to tell myself it will pass shortly. But the anxious feelings I get prior to that first week always put me in a bigger blur than I should be in. I really wish this was a more well known illness among physicians and psychologists alike. It would really help aid the healing process and help answer so many burning questions :,(


----------



## phoebefructose (Jun 25, 2017)

I saw a doctor for the first time about my mental health recently. It was a small breakdown the night before that caused my mum to take me, it was the final straw. As we talked it seemed apparent that my cycle has a large part in my dp/Dr. He is thinking of putting me on the pill to see if that would ease my symptoms. I'm happy to see where this goes! If anything happens I'll come back and recommend you trying it too.

I'm only 14 so my hormones are pretty rampant, obviously. But I started my period way back when I was 10, when my earliest symptoms of anxiety/dr started.


----------

